# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد دیپلم مجدد و شهریه ی واحدها

## quf

آقا من امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد طتبیق برام زد بعد گفت که باید درسای دومو پاس کنی ینی اقصاد و جامعه شناسی 1 و..... حالا برا شما هم اینجوری بوده یا نه؟
یه سوال دیگه اونجا 5تومن ازم گرفتن گفتن برو بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن پرسیدم قیمت اونجا چقده گفت هر واحد 9 تومن ورودی هر ترمم 27تومن اینجوری که من حساب کردم 360تومن میشه!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## quf

یکی کمک کنههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## khaan

> آقا من امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد طتبیق برام زد بعد گفت که باید درسای دومو پاس کنی ینی اقصاد و جامعه شناسی 1 و..... حالا برا شما هم اینجوری بوده یا نه؟
> یه سوال دیگه اونجا 5تومن ازم گرفتن گفتن برو بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن پرسیدم قیمت اونجا چقده گفت هر واحد 9 تومن ورودی هر ترمم 27تومن اینجوری که من حساب کردم 360تومن میشه!!!!!!!!


شما رو داوطلب آزاد حساب نکرده داوطلب آزاد چون کلاس نمیره واحدی نیست و درس به درس پول میده قانونیش هر درس 5900 تومن هست ولی بیشتر هم میگیرن. شما بری مدرسه دولتی اونجا خودشون شهریه رو داوطلب آزاد حساب میکنن. درسای دوم رو هم بله باید پاس کنی در مورد انسانی.

----------


## quf

> شما رو داوطلب آزاد حساب نکرده داوطلب آزاد چون کلاس نمیره واحدی نیست و درس به درس پول میده قانونیش هر درس 5900 تومن هست ولی بیشتر هم میگیرن. شما بری مدرسه دولتی اونجا خودشون شهریه رو داوطلب آزاد حساب میکنن. درسای دوم رو هم بله باید پاس کنی در مورد انسانی.


خیلی ممنون این درسای دوم خود معلما نمره نمیدن ینی حتما باید بخونیمشون؟؟؟؟

----------


## quf

یکی بیاد راهنماییی کنه خواهشا خیلی ضروریه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## meh.75

طبق بخشنامه فقط سومو باید امتحان بدی.اول و دومو باید تطبیق بزنن

----------


## quf

> طبق بخشنامه فقط سومو باید امتحان بدی.اول و دومو باید تطبیق بزنن


خب عمومیاشو طتبیق زد ولی میگفت اختصاصی هاش مثل اقتصادو باید امتحان بدی!!!!بخشنامشو نداری برام بفرستی برم نشونش بدم؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

> خب عمومیاشو طتبیق زد ولی میگفت اختصاصی هاش مثل اقتصادو باید امتحان بدی!!!!بخشنامشو نداری برام بفرستی برم نشونش بدم؟؟؟


اقتصاد رو باید امتحان بدی. شهر ما هم همینطور بود. هرچند منو ثبت نام نکردن.

----------


## meh.75



----------


## quf

> 


داداش دمت گرمممممممم

----------

